# 03.10.2013 - Maintal Bike Marathon Güntersleben



## pfitzer (29. August 2013)

Falls noch wer Ersatz für Frammersbach sucht, schaut euch das mal an. Die Strecke macht Laune, die Orga sowieso. Einfach mal die Gästebuch Einträge vom letzten Jahr lesen;-)

www.mtb-guentersleben.de


----------



## EDA (3. September 2013)

Ich bin dabei!

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere gibt es für die Klasse "Männer" nur eine Strecke und die ist 55 km lang, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabse86 (3. September 2013)

Ne, du kannst alle(?) Strecken fahren, nur bist du dann nicht in der Wertung des Frankencups drinnen.
Also wenn du beim Frankencup schon paar Punkte hast -> 55km
Wenn du noch keine Punkte hast, oder keine weitern brauchst/willst -> beliebige Strecke.

Ich bin auf der Mittelstrecke dabei


----------



## EDA (3. September 2013)

Ah, ok.

Ich bin vor zwei Jahren die Langstrecke mitgefahren. Da alle Strecken gleichzeitig gestartet sind, war nicht klar, welche Fahrer nun in dem eigenen Rennen sind. Da war die Orientierung etwas schwer. Ich war in einer Gruppe, bei der die Hälfte nur eine Runde gefahren ist. Der Rest der Gruppe (also auch ich) ist aber dann den Spurt zum Ende der ersten Runde mitgegangen. Für die Renneinteilung sind separate Starts besser. Ich denke Schneckenlohe praktiziert das dieses Jahr so.


----------



## pfitzer (3. September 2013)

Da gibts seit 2 Jahren keine Runden mehr, die Mittelstrecke biegt mittlerweile mittendrin einfach ab und gut ist.

Ich werd wohl wieder Streckenposten machen müssen, wird also wieder nix mit mitfahren. Wünsch euch auf alle Fälle viel Spass


----------



## guenththo (4. September 2013)

Hört sich sehr gut an.
Wie schaut denn die Strecke aus? Viel Waldautobahn oder auch paar ordentliche Trails?

Lg
Thorsten


----------



## pfitzer (4. September 2013)

Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten von allen Marathons bei uns in der Ecke ist das vom Spassfaktor her der Beste. Geht natürlich stellenweise über Waldautobahn und Feldwege, sind aber richtig schöne Trailabschnitte mit netten Abfahrten und auch ein paar Rampen dabei. Bisher hatten die immer spitzen Wetter und der Kurs war auch immer schön trocken. Wenns da aber vorher mal richtig regnet wirds garantiert ne lustige Veranstaltung;-)
Alles in allem würd ich sagen es ist ein recht schneller Kurs und auf den Trails kann mans meistens richtig schön laufen lassen, soferns trocken ist.


----------



## guenththo (4. September 2013)

Na dann werd ich wohl dabei sein


----------



## nadrealista (11. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir einer von den die die Strecke kennen schreiben ob sich dieser Marathon für jemanden mit weniger Rennerfahrung eignet. Habe bisher erst ein Rennen auf dem Buckel. War die Strecke im letzten Jahr die gleiche (bzgl. höhenmeter)

Danke und Grüße


----------



## pfitzer (12. September 2013)

Ja die Strecke ist die gleiche. Wenn du solche Werte auf einer Wochenendtour fährst, kannst du auch den Marathon fahren. Und die 2-3 Schlüsselstellen bergab kannst du auch schieben, solltest du dich da nicht runter trauen. Biste auf jedenfall nicht der Einzige
Und die Trails sind auch für Anfänger eigentlich kein Problem, zur Not fährt man halt ein wenig langsamer, Spass hat man trotzdem.


----------



## nadrealista (12. September 2013)

vielen Dank für die Antwort.

Viele Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddy77 (24. September 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe vor, erstmalig bei dem Marathon zu starten. Bin ein Jedermann und werde mich vor Ort am Renntag anmelden. Ist dann noch die Strecke wählbar und gibt es erfahrungsgemäß genügend Startplätze (habe eine lange Anreise)? Zusätzlich noch die Frage, ob die Zeitmessung wählbar ist? Auf der Homepage hört sich das so an, als ob Jedermänner nicht gemessen werden. Ich fahr nur mit Zeitmessung 

Schöne Grüße
Marco


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. September 2013)

Buddy77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe vor, erstmalig bei dem Marathon zu starten. Bin ein Jedermann und werde mich vor Ort am Renntag anmelden. Ist dann noch die Strecke wählbar und gibt es erfahrungsgemäß genügend Startplätze (habe eine lange Anreise)? Zusätzlich noch die Frage, ob die Zeitmessung wählbar ist? Auf der Homepage hört sich das so an, als ob Jedermänner nicht gemessen werden. Ich fahr nur mit Zeitmessung
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Marco



So wie ich das herauslese kannst Du selber bei der Anmeldung entscheiden ob du eine Zeitmessung möchtest oder nicht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## guenththo (27. September 2013)

Wollt mich gerad anmelden und schwups geht die Seite nicht mehr -.-


----------



## pfitzer (27. September 2013)

Ja die ist zur Zeit wohl öfter mal down. Hier ist der direkte Link zur Anmeldung http://www.maxx-timing.de/anmeldung_ProChip.php?verein_schluessel=39&veranst_schluessel=10079


----------



## Stressi25 (27. September 2013)

Dabei und aus Nürnberg wer Interesse an einer Fahrgemeinschaft hat.


----------



## guenththo (28. September 2013)

Hab mich gestern auch angemeldet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (29. September 2013)

Bin auch angemeldet. Laut aktuellem Wetterbericht bleibt es bis Donnerstag trocken. Ist ja jetzt schon staubtrocken. Da staubts ja bis dahin richtig. Und das im Oktober Ich hoffe es bleibt auch wirklich so!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## pfitzer (30. September 2013)

Bin gestern mal das mittlere Stück abgefahren, bis auf ein paar feuchte Stellen ist alles trocken. Ich geh aber mal davon aus das es auf den ersten 10Km, vor allem auf dem Rot-Kreuz Weg, wieder recht schlammig ist.

Wünsch euch jedenfalls viel Spass. Ich steh wie jedes Jahr wieder so 2-3 km nach der ersten Verpflegung als Posten rum. So ziemlich am Anfang wo die lange Abfahrt durch den Wald runter ins Retztal anfängt.


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Oktober 2013)

Ist noch einmal jemand ein Stück der Strecke gefahren und kann sagen wie der Rest vom Boden so ist? Samstag war doch Streckenbesichtigung. Da waren doch bestimmt einige unterwegs.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## ragazza (1. Oktober 2013)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ist noch einmal jemand ein Stück der Strecke gefahren und kann sagen wie der Rest vom Boden so ist? Samstag war doch Streckenbesichtigung. Da waren doch bestimmt einige unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Na wie wird's wohl sein, nach den tagelangen sintflutartigen Regenfällen der letzten Tage ?


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Oktober 2013)

Pfitzer meinte ein Teil der Strecke wäre wohl recht schlammig. Deshalb meine Frage. Meiner Meinung nach sollte es wie bei uns hier fast staubtrocken sein.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## spessarträuber (1. Oktober 2013)

am Sa. bei der Besichtigung waren im ersten drittel paar kleinere schlammige Stellen dabei, die man jedoch umfahren kann. 

ansonsten war die Strecke schön trocken, freu mich auf Do.!


----------



## guenththo (3. Oktober 2013)

Geil wars!!!


----------



## mtbmarcus (3. Oktober 2013)

guenththo schrieb:


> Geil wars!!!


Und nahezu brottrocken

Sehr schöner Abschluß der Saison!
Ah, nicht ganz. Bitte noch hier teilnehmen.
http://www.biketeam-mueller.de/html/charity_tour.html

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Fabse86 (3. Oktober 2013)

Es war meine erste Teilnahme, aber sicherlich nicht die letzte. Die Strecke hat mir äußerst gut gefallen. 
Die Krönung war dann auch noch ein Pokal für mich


----------



## ragazza (3. Oktober 2013)

Großes Lob an die Veranstalter, sie haben ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht. Es war optimal ausgeschildert, die Zeitnahme per Chip ist perfekt und gerecht.
Tolle Veranstaltung auf sehr schnellen Trails.
Oft war es spannend, wenn die Botanik die Sicht stark behindert hat.
Ich habe mich dann drauf verlassen, dass keine Überraschung lauert und habe voll reingehalten. Ich sehe ja eh schlecht, bins also gewohnt .
 Auch die Streckenposten waren diesmal zahlreicher und engagierter bei der Sache.
Nächstes Jahr gerne wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfitzer (3. Oktober 2013)

Freut mich das es euch gefallen hat, hoffe ihr seit alle nächstes Jahr wieder dabei. Vielleicht kann ich dann auch mal mitfahren und muss nicht wieder als Pfosten im Wald rum stehen. Wobei das mitunter auch recht lustig ist
Leider hats auch ein paar schwerere Stürze gegeben bei uns auf dem Retzstadter Abschnitt. Von hier aus gute Besserung und hoffentlich wars am Ende dann doch nicht so schlimm.


----------



## guenththo (4. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
Wann kommen denn die restlichen Bilder online? Ich habe bis jetzt erst ein Bild von mir gesehen.

Lg
Thorsten


----------

